# What is the difference between isc-dhcp41 and isc-dhcp42?



## bsd-source (Nov 23, 2013)

What's the difference between isc-dhcp41-server and isc-dhcp42-server? Is the 42 version just a newer updated version?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: What is the difference between isc-dhcp41 and isc-dhcp42*

The 4.2 version is the current stable version. The 4.1 version is a so-called Extended Supported Version. 

https://www.isc.org/downloads/


----------

